# evaluating baby mini rex



## kwilds (Jun 23, 2010)

How much do baby bunnies change as they grow? 

I have a 3 week old litter (actually 2 seperate litters) and have been eagerly waiting for them to get old enough to startevaluating theirtype. I am a total novice with raising show rabbits so I am excited about this first group of babies. I want to keep 2-3 from this group to show and sell the rest. I had my eye on one from the litter of broken coloured babies but as he (I think he but a little early to tell for sure) gets older he seems to be getting quite long fur - is it too early to tell now what his fur will be like? And I have picked one of the black otters from the other litter that I really like - I picked him up a few days ago and he just sat in my hand like a little tennis ball! He just seems so much more like a ball than the others (am I right in thinking that he will have good depth if he stays that way?)My herd in generalis a bit long in the shoulder so if this little guys stays this way he would be a great addition to my breeding herd. There is one black baby that might turn out nice, the rest of that litter seems just average - again to my very inexperienced eye!

My question - is it too early to be picking the ones I will keep?! I am hoping to be able to sell the ones I don't want to keep as soon as they are old enough to wean so I have a bit of money to show the ones I do keep!

The otter I like is the one in the top left corner of this picture, the broken chocolate that I thought I liked but seems to have long fur is the bottom center. I know its hard to tell much from one photo but what do you think of these guys so far? There are 3 more black babies but I couldn't get a decent photo of any of them!







Karin


----------



## woahlookitsme (Jun 23, 2010)

I can help you with the coat question. They will molt it. I try not to look at fur until my babies are older. 

I found this but the rabbits in the photos are much older than your babies.
http://cottonwoodfarms.tripod.com/pencil.html


----------



## RAL Rabbitry (Jun 23, 2010)

It's too early to tell on the fur and the type. I usually evaluate my babies at around 7-8 weeks for type and what I think the fur will turn out to be. Usually you can't tell on the fur until they go through their first moult. They do look nice so far.

Roger


----------



## mewlingcricket (Jun 25, 2010)

Oh my the otters are adorable!!!! I am such an otter fan. I also really like the broken chocolate. The others are cuties too, I just really like otters and brokens...Congrats.


----------



## RAL Rabbitry (Jun 25, 2010)

Baby otters are very cute. I have a bunch in the nestbox and several that are 3-12 weeks old including chocolate otters and broken otters. I have been trying to get nice chocolate otters for awhile now and they are finally starting to have the same type and fur as my black otters. I can't wait for convention!

Roger


----------



## TinysMom (Jun 25, 2010)

Oh Roger - you would HAVE to get in colors I love....wouldn't you?


----------



## RAL Rabbitry (Jun 25, 2010)

I have castor babies too Peg.


----------

